
Ask HN: Good computer architecture books? - mettamage
This question has been asked 9 years ago and couldn&#x27;t find anything else.<p>I&#x27;ve read Structured Computer Organization by Andrew Tanenbaum and Todd Austin. While it was a good book I wonder what do you guys think are good books?<p>I&#x27;ve noticed I need to look for a good book because my knowledge on caching is just a bit too low (e.g. thinking that the tag, index and offset were stored in the 64 bytes in Intel caches -- this is false).
======
ArtWomb
Not a single book. But Onur Mutlu's CMU course is a great start

[https://www.archive.ece.cmu.edu/~ece740/f15/doku.php](https://www.archive.ece.cmu.edu/~ece740/f15/doku.php)

------
NonEUCitizen
Hennessy & Patterson is the standard text:

[https://www.elsevier.com/books/computer-
architecture/henness...](https://www.elsevier.com/books/computer-
architecture/hennessy/978-0-12-383872-8)

------
mettamage
Thanks nonEUCitizen and ArtWomb. I will check it out.

